# Exeter Stay



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Going down to Exeter for a wedding at the Southgate Hotel on the 3rd September. Will stay down for a few days in MH. Any idea's of a place to stay near to City.
Regards


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

Probably the closest site for Exeter is at Kennford, easy to get to located close to A38 about 1 mile beyond Junc 31 of the M5.
http://www.kennfordinternational.co.uk/
There is also a bus stop outside which goes into Exeter (X46 service) The bus station is about a 1/2 mile from the Southgate.
Regards
Ken


----------

